

A New Community of Growth Hackers and Creative Marketers: GrowthTalk - Seth_R
http://www.growthtalk.co/

======
vortico
Design criticism: I feel constricted when scrolling whenever there is a
floating top navigation bar and footer popup. I like the whole page to scroll,
not 99% or less of it.

